
Americans and Canadians might need visas for Europe - noobermin
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/08/news/europe-visa-americans-canadians/index.html?sr=fbmoney040816europe-visa-americans-canadians0449PMVODtopLink&linkId=23245319
======
cjbenedikt
European officials say they may suspend a visa waiver program for the U.S. and
Canada because they still require citizens of some EU countries to apply for a
visa.

